# 100 Words [A Drabble Thread]



## Rhaella (Jun 12, 2008)

*100 Words*​
 When you think of fan fiction, what comes to mind? Epic works, perhaps. Stories spanning tens and hundreds of thousands of words. Complicated, convoluted plot intense developments – if you’re reading the right fic, of course.

However, there is another side of fan fiction that, perhaps, does not get the same recognition: the drabble. A mere one hundred words, carefully put together so that one is not affected so much by what is said, but by what is left unsaid.

*How this works:​*
A drabble is 100 words. I won’t be doing word counts, so if you can’t keep it at 100, don’t worry too much. Just please, no 20 or 200 word stories.

Come and post as often or seldom as you wish. You can include as many drabbles as you want in a post. At least one has to be based on Naruto.

PG-13, please. XD

Your drabble should be written with a particular prompt in mind.  I will put a prompt in the first post; anyone is welcome to throw out prompts of their own, and writers are encouraged to use the most recent ones, but are welcome to do otherwise.

*Current Prompt: White*​


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2008)

For prompt "White", I thought of a certain character's hair-color in Naruto.

_I hate everything about you; your hair, your eyes and your clothes. I hate the way you always smile and I hate that stupid wart on your nose. I hate your bravery, your heroism, and I hate how you think everything’ll be okay. I hate your perversity, your humble honesty, and I hate them even more when you’re away. I hate all the things about you I shouldn’t, I hate how you did everything I couldn’t. I hate how I keep expecting you to walk in through the door, and I hate knowing that it will never happen any more._


----------



## Blinus (Jun 12, 2008)

Prompt: The Unexpected.

I loved you. I truly looked up to you and wanted to be like you. And then, just when I thought it had all gone back to normal, I find bloodshed... a sight that would shape my entire life. I would drop my happy-go-lucky attitude and brood, knowing that I simply had no right to be happy until I destroyed you. And so, I took the devil's fruit, and did horrible things to my body for the sake of power... And yet I learn that everything you did was for the sake of peace... for my own sake. I say I want to crush those responsible... but am I just compensating? All I wanted was revenge, but now, the truth is... All I want is one more forehead poke. I... I want there to be a next time. 

I love you, Itachi.


----------



## Blinus (Jun 13, 2008)

This is not a bump.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 13, 2008)

I wrote one!  I kind of like it, but it might be a little vague. It's a young Yamato, after he was released from the hospital that he and the other children Orochimaru experimented on were treated in. The prompt is white.
_____________________________

_"Tenzo. Come here."_

It was just a room. Just a building, and nothing more. There was absolutely no reason he shouldn't go in.

_"You know it's time for your checkup."_

It was a good building. It was built to help people, even if they didn't feel like they were being helped.

_"You'll have to go in eventually, you know."_

It was a good place, a place of healing, no matter how imposing it might be. Even if the mere sight of those cold, sterile white walls brought back memories of pain and helplessness and loneliness as he watched the only other people he'd ever known slowly leave him forever.

_"Tenzo, come back here!"_

It was a good building, even if it reminded him of another, even worse place that had, for so long, been the only thing he'd ever known. But he wouldn't go in it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2008)

Two more from me. First, using the "White" prompt:

----------------------

_Numbness didn’t take long to settle in. With the loss of blood and the cold around him, it was not all that strange that he had lost all feeling. All physical feeling. His emotional feelings, however, were stronger than ever. Although he could not feel how cold his body had grown, thoughts blazed like a fire. Enough to grant warmth in his final moments.  And as he lay there next to his most precious person, his only wish was that he and the boy could find the answer to his question together.

"Is it snowing where you are, too, Haku?"_

----------------------


Second, using Ben's "The Unexpected" prompt.

----------------------

_I remember this dream. I’ve had it before. More times than I can remember. More than I would care to remember. “Who am I?” I would ask myself. Always wondering why I was alone in those dreams. They were just dreams, though. I always woke up. This time seemed different. Thoughts faded like my hand in front of my face. It seemed like I would never wake up from this dream. This nightmare. Then I saw his face. I saw his face, and everyone else’s. And I heard his voice as he told me,

"Everyone came running… to save you!"_

----------------------


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice drabbles here! 

My contribution is an old one that so far hasn't become more. It is possible it goes with both promts, Akatsuki got white in their outfits and it's a somewhat unexpected situation. Hope you enjoy it!
I feel I must excuse the crappyness of this... -_-;

_
Lucy had been with the Akatsuki for quite a while now. For reasons she couldn?t explain she had searched their company and Sasori had agreed to be her teacher. In a way Deidara also teached but was mostly just Sasori?s helper. As a return for the teaching she cooked and did some generally cleaning, at times she also did laundry but that was rarely.
Kisame didn?t understand why. Sasori had accepted Lucy as his apprentice, but he had found himself to enjoy to sit at the stool in the corner of the kitchen. There he watched her while cooking and they also spoke, about everything and nothing. Kisame felt it very  reliving to sit there in the late afternoon/early evening. In front of her, there in the kitchen, he needn?t guard his shell of ruthlessness and brute force.
_


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 14, 2008)

I love you guys. 

 Here's one I wrote using Ben's prompt: The Unexpected

********

Somehow, he has always known this day would come.  He has no need for a brother?s desperate last warning; this story has always had but one ending. 

Every mock battle they waged as children ? and they still are children, though the blood on their hands would belie that ? has anticipated this moment.  Every foolish grudge they once carried has only prepared them for this final conflict.  Every overture at friendship?

Somehow, he has always known. 

And yet, as he stands here, awaiting the end because _he can do nothing else_ ? he could not have been more surprised.

***********

I'll throw another prompt out for everyone: *Peace*


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2008)

Using the new prompt: *Peace*

-------------

_Humans…  they think not of the world around them, but only for themselves. They know not what they do to those around them, and those innocent that suffer for indiscretions not theirs. No more will this be the case. No more. As a God, I am infallible, and I will show the world what it takes to mature - to grow and to flourish into something more wondrous. The world will blossom from its infantile stages and shall became… adult. Through the hand of God is this possible. Through the pain and fear. And from pain and fear… comes peace._

-------------

New Prompt Idea: *Deception*


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jun 14, 2008)

The drabble of today! May seem like I'm just posting the continue of the story, but I wrote it only minutes ago. It's nice to not need to think how you should connect the events in a story but only write what comes into mind. ^^

Prompt:*The Unexpected / Revelations* (or insight, whichever is the most fitting)

_Once he had seen Itachi sitting in the kitchen. He had his arms around Lucy’s waist and his face burrowed into her chest. She had wrapped one arm around his shoulders while stroking his hair with the other hand. She looked like a mother comforting a child to Kisame. A stitch of enviousness had hit him, how often had he not wanted to reach out his arms and seize her, wrap his muscular arms around her waist and  burrow his face into her chest and feel her arms around his shoulders? At that moment he realized how fond he had gotten of her and walked away with a troubled mind._


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2008)

A non-Naruto one, using Lucy's prompt of: *Revelations/Insight*

------------------

_He seemed so lively. Impossibly high-spirited. No one could quite put the feeling into words. More powerful and charismatic than he had ever been before. He was more determined than anyone had ever seen him. He was the same general of the legendary Junshin they’d heard, but so much more. Though they knew it would very well be their last battle, they followed him willingly into the fray like a moth drawn to a flame. Nobody knew that he was just a candle, burning brighter in its final moments… giving off its last light and warmth before being snuffed out._

------------------


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 14, 2008)

*Prompt: Deception*

Click.  He carefully lays five pills out on the table, as if any lack of symmetry would devastate their plans.  “Orochimaru-sama will be displeased if you do not cooperate fully,” he comments blandly.

Sasuke decides that he’s insane.  He silently pockets the medication, but does not plan to use it.

Kabuto smiles, and behind those blinding glasses, his eyes say, _I know_.

Sasuke stares for a long moment, wondering what hides beneath that quiet surface.  “That is not your concern,” he says, but Kabuto easily guesses what question those words conceal.

“Has your brother taught you nothing?” the doctor laughs.



Drabble for Gintama, same prompt

The world is on fire.

There is anger in Katsura’s voice as the rebel speaks to him, yells at him, _pleads_ with him… but all words have lost meaning; he can no longer understand.

Once, a lifetime ago, he remembers that things were different. Now it feels as if there had never been another way.  And so he eats out of a box of cereal – it expired a year ago, but he has not noticed – and rereads old magazines.  If he tries hard enough, he’ll forget that, maybe, things could have been different. 

Around him, the world burns.

*

New Prompt: Control*


----------



## Kuran (Jun 14, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> Your drabble should be written with a particular prompt in mind.  I will put a prompt in the first post; *anyone is welcome to throw out prompts of their own, *and writers are encouraged to use the most recent ones, but are welcome to do otherwise.



prompt: NINJA's 

The sky turned dark, there one man was standing untop of a large rock in the valley of death. Knowing he wouldn't make it through the night, he turned towards his men, looking at them with a smile of hope, the hope of life. As the night approached, one could here the roars of the enemy, coming closer nearby. Fear was the greastest enemy one could find in such situations, the ability to control oneself when faced such danger is rare. There he stood, vast and strong, to lead his men into battle.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2008)

For Stacey's prompt: *Control*

------------------

_He can never keep a grip on himself. He is always on an edge, just waiting to fall. He knows the only person who could catch him is dead now. He now feels the aching in his gut. He knows what is happening. He feels it as it takes over his body. He becomes a puppet to the symbiosis inside. He is watching from inside as he loses dominion. He becomes a murderer – a sadist – a monster. He must kill. He knows it doesn’t matter who. He just wants them to die. He must kill. And he cannot stop himself._

------------------


----------



## Kuran (Jun 14, 2008)

try this for me please: honor

i wanna see what people write for that


----------



## Rhaella (Jun 14, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> try this for me please: honor
> 
> i wanna see what people write for that



Look at all those fools, living their lives safely within a cage built of customs and useless ideas. Never bothering to look at the sky. Never wondering what more might be possible.  They?re blinded by their own pathetic sense of goodness, duped into believing that the bonds make them stronger, not realizing that they?re only being tied to the earth. 

They call it justice. They call it sanity. They call it truth.

All it really is? is ugly.

But let them play with these muddy principles. That way, they?ll be too busy looking at the ground to see me coming.





...guess who?


----------



## Kuran (Jun 14, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> Look at all those fools, living their lives safely within a cage built of customs and useless ideas. Never bothering to look at the sky. Never wondering what more might be possible.  They?re blinded by their own pathetic sense of goodness, duped into believing that the bonds make them stronger, not realizing that they?re only being tied to the earth.
> 
> They call it justice. They call it sanity. They call it truth.
> 
> ...



i love it pek

guess who? 

anyway, do you actually think so?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 14, 2008)

?Hidan!? shouted Kakuzu, ?Hidan dammit, turn around when I?m talking to you.?

Hidan, already a good ten meters ahead of his partner, languidly turned around.

?What is it?? his asked with a sleepy and bored looking face.

?Hidan, you? you...? Kakuzu bunch his fists then flung them in the air, yelling ?PUT ON SOME CLOTHES YOU BASTARD!?

Hidan pouted ?I am wearing clothes.?

?A strap to tie your scythe on does not count!?

?I?m wearing my sandals and Symbol of Jashin-sama too?

?You need to cover up *now*. I?m not listening to your slapping fruits all the way to Lighting Country?

?But it?s hoooooooooooot?


----------



## Blinus (Jun 14, 2008)

Prompt: Control

I was sitting there... blind to the world around me as I bask in the blood of the battle of Kikyo pass. ... Not to mention my glasses broke, no that's not helping any. Hey, maybe a joke or two like that helped me keep my sanity. I sat there blind in so many ways... suffered so many losses. Really, all it would take is a kunai to the neck for me. What was it I always used to say? I strive to be independent? ... This is not what I meant. The only thing that saved me was when a hunched over man in a red-clouded cloak found me. A sole survivor of a grand battle, and a child at that. "Come find me again someday, Yakushi Kabuto. You may prove strong AND independent... more importantly, in a position of CONTROL. But he said I'd have to be a bit more patient, as a Konoha nin would surely appear. After he left, sure enough, not long after, a Konoha medic nin found me, and eventually adopted me.

Is this my life? Or will things become more and more complicated for me? Who was that cloaked man... and who is this pale man I see lurking sometimes? I don't know. But what I do know is that I survived against all odds. I am here for a reason. I will take a position of control, no matter what. I will stand independent atop the world.

I am Yakushi Kabuto.


----------



## ryuukari (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are three old ones of mine.  One is Sasuke-centric, another Naruto-centric, and another Sasuke and Sakura-centric.


*Spoiler*: _Trade_ 



Haruno Sakura is sixteen years old when she dies.


Her hands are trembling, energy flowing from her heart to her fingertips to his smooth, crimson skin.


Fluttering eyes and heartbeats echo, floating along labored breathing and tears and gurgling fluids.  Blood creeps up her arms as she falls deeper and deeper and he?s rising and rising and it?s working, but when he stirs the darkness is still there.  He feels Sakura?s face buried into his shoulder and the still-warm skin burns but he doesn?t want to, won?t push her off.


Uchiha Sasuke is sixteen years old when he goes blind.





*Spoiler*: _Secret_ 



Uchiha Sasuke has a secret.


It?s wild and hammers against his chest so hard he can scarcely breath.  Three years later,when eyes meet it leaks acid and he can?t take it any longer, he has to stop it and the only thing he knows is death.   His whim is topped by that life, but he thinks it?s okay just as long as it calms the drumming just a little.


Then there?s a red, gurgling poison to match his own but then it?s ending, he?s being taken away and the burning is still there.


This love hurts him more than anything.





*Spoiler*: _Run_ 



Uzumaki Naruto is running.


He began at a stand-still but now he?s pushing forward full-pace, speeding and he can?t stop .  The path is growing into him, narrow and bumpy and he can?t see the end of it.


But he knows it?s there, bright and true with flower petals flying and hawks falling and he?ll be the sun in the sky, the shadow beneath the trees.


A red moon follows him and he?s racing slithers of temptation at his feet, but he can make, he knows he can make it, he has to make it.


Heroes always arrive the latest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2008)

New Prompt: *Change*

I should be adding my own little diddy to this prompt a little later. The rest of you kiddies go ahead and have fun with it.


----------



## Riykon (Jun 17, 2008)

_May have turned less prompt involved than I thought. Written because I wanted to write something. Good topic, Rhae._

Prompt: *Change*

She liked constants. Constants implied normalcy; they implied a world in which everything was set to norm, everything was at a certain temperature, was at a certain person's height, was at a certain person's skill level. Constants were predictable, and with constants most external forces could be disregarded. Any discrepancy meant a moment wasted on recalculating, meant that for a split second, skill and tactics are rendered useless and all that's left is blind, dumb luck.

Yet for all she preferred constants, her life was in those discrepancies. Emotion, judgment, attitudes, personalities. Danger. 

Life pulled a thin line between subsisting and living.


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jun 19, 2008)

Um... here is another drabble in my "Kisame and a kitchen" story. There is actually no real name of it, but that is what it's about. Um... sorry if it's crappy.

_Kisame sat under a tree, thinking as the sun set. He and Itachi was out on an information mission and had now settled for the night. They had had an evening meal good enough but he missed Lucy’s cooking. Not that it was anything special, but it was nice. It felt like a home, warm and giving the mind peace, especially when he sat there in the kitchen. When they came back from a mission, she would greet them if she could and ask how things been and what news they got. It was as if the sun shone at those occasions; he couldn’t remember anyone to have made him feel that way before._


----------



## TheAmaya (Jul 15, 2008)

*Prompt: Change*

He really despises change. Secretly, he knows it?s because he doesn?t know how to cope with it. He would be perfectly content in continuing his monotonous everyday cycle forever, but he knows it can?t last. He?d be happy to deal with boisterous teammates every morning before training for long hours upon end. He blinks and suddenly realizes that everything has changed, his teammates are about to get married and he's standing beside them. How did it happen so fast? It was if he observed from afar as he fast forwarded through the movie of his life, not changing at all himself along the way. Maybe it was because he didn?t know how.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 17, 2008)

New Prompt: *A Purpose*

_What is it we are looking for in life? We are searching for a purpose, a reason for existence. Most people can find it easily, but those like us have it hard. Yes, us, Jinchuuriki, beings who contain monsters inside of us. We are called monsters, we are shunned by our villagers, we have no purpose. Or, maybe a better way to describe it is, we are not allowed a purpose. We are forced to make our own purposes, while living in a world of fight or flight. We are never needed by anyone, condemned to live without a purpose._

Prompt: *Change*

_Change is a mere word, a thought with nothing more than a breathless wail behind it. 

He would have liked change, a lot. He would have liked to stop all the fighting, the needless senseless violence that went on. 

Why couldn’t he live his life as a normal child, instead of always constantly fighting? Now everything has changed. When was it that he no longer dreaded a life of fighting? When was it that he stopped disliking it? 

Perhaps it was the moment he realized that he had to fight the strongest being in the universe all on his own._


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

_*Change:*

   Why? That is the question that runs through my mind. I find myself asking this repeatedly in the days that follow. I knew this was going to happen someday. I knew that you wouldn't be around forever. But I didn't think so soon. I didn't think that you didn't care. I ask myself this as well. Did you care? Or did you simply say that you didn't so that I wouldn't go after you? So this brings me back to my first question: Why?_

Yeah, that was pretty bad, I know. About Sasuke (that's a shock) and Naruto (even bigger of a shock) told from the idiot's point of view (did I just call Naruto an Idiot? wOw)  

New prompt: Darkness.


----------



## Jun Mitsuwa (Aug 17, 2008)

*Prompt: Darkness*

_Ok, so this is a bit of a long shot, but here goes nothing. _

*Prompt:* Darkness
*Sakura-centric*

I swore in the Forest of Death that I wouldn't be deadweight anymore, watching my comrades backs.

I struggled to become stronger, to prove to everyone (but mostly myself) that I can become better.

I put the past behind me, leaving Sasuke-kun in the back of my mind with my medical training.

I sought to make a name for myself; as the appretaince of the fifth Hokage, next medical genius of Konoha, who defeated Sasori of the Red Sand.

Yet as I watch the two most important people in my life battle to the death, I wonder if all that self-improvement was needed in the big picture of things.

Now, and once again, I am not necessary. I am left in the dark.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 19, 2008)

Taking my own prompt: Darkness
Warning: Uchihacest


*Spoiler*: __ 



_ The light on his bedside table glowed orange in his dark eyes as he stared at the bulb, fascinated by it as the moth that insisted on beating itself against the burning glass of it was as well. He lay on his side, curled into a tight ball with his legs pressed against his chest and his arms wrapped around them. His back was to his darkened window, the shades drawn as to not let any onlookers peer into the room and see the teen lying on his bed. 
He squeezed his eyes shut when he thought of him, the one who had ruined him, took his innocence and left him cold. He wouldn't turn off his light. He could always come from the dark._





Yeah, I know that it was a tad bit on the longer side. Sorry, but this was better than my last one, and that's way good for me.


----------



## LoliConArtist (Nov 13, 2008)

Prompt: Darkness


*Spoiler*: __ 



He hated it, but, without fail, he'd wake up to it everytime. Surrounded by the strong scent of death and a scene of flawless destruction, that he just knew he didn't cause. When that hot, orange shroud bubbled around him, there was no one alive he could consider precious to him. Not a single item in the Elemental Countries worth squat. 

No matter how strongly he tried to call on his memory, to find out what happened, he would get only one thing in return, and he hated those moments of stolen time, his time, more than anything else.




You know, this is the first drabble I've ever written. Woo.

Prompt: A Purpose


*Spoiler*: __ 



He only ever had one purpose in life, but to him it was the single greatest gift anyone had ever given him. He found that the simple act of remembering he was needed could make even the saddest of moods disappear in little more than a second. In his eyes, nothing else mattered.

So when he had his purpose, his reason for existing, stripped away from him against the unlikeliest of foes, in such an absurdly blatant act of animalistic aggression, he forfeit his life.

Seconds before the blade fell, he got a second chance to fulfill his single purpose, and died absolutely content.




Prompt: White


*Spoiler*: __ 



She thought it was odd, but in that second she hit the ground, broken trees falling around a broken body, all she saw was a blinding sheet of white.

She had thought about death many times in the past, (there wasn’t a lot to do in Otogakure if you weren’t training) and she had imagined she would see anything but white. Flashes of her past, perhaps. Maybe even the souls of the mother and father she had loved so long ago.

But no, all she saw was white and then nothing more.




Hell, while I'm at it...

New Prompt: Decision.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He had very little time to decide whether or not he should tell his lover what he had planned to do. Less time to actually go through with it. Even so, he couldn't seem come to a conclusive decision, much less go through with what needed to be done.

"What good is it..." he murmured to himself, a bare whisper unheard by even himself over the noise outside, "What good is it being the only person who is able to do anything when you have to leave the people you love behind?"

But by then, it didn't matter. The Kyuubi made the decision for him.


----------



## Eki (Dec 27, 2008)

I did this while listening to Sum41-Pieces. ;P


Prompt: *Decision.*

Sasuke stood in his room staring at an old picture of him and his team. He had a decision to make tonight, the bonds of his newly founded friendship or to fill that need of hunger of power to kill the certain person he hated most. The shining moonlight that came through the window glinted off his hair and eyes as he thought. Placing one hand on the frame of the picture he laid it face down and turned his back
to the moon as he made his way to his door.

Stopping for a moment with one hand on the doorknob he spoke quietly, "I'm better off on my own." 

Closing the door behind him, he walked into the eternal darkness of the night.


----------



## starflamer (Jan 2, 2009)

First drabbles.

*Darkness*

Before I understood darkness, it was my best friend. It hid me from people who hated me. It heightened my senses. It was there for me, and for that I would have done everything, given everything. But no, Uzumaki Naruto, Hokage-to-be and unpredictable ninja extraordinaire, _I_ couldn't be anything even remotely gray.

Or, at least, I thought so. And then I met the Kyubi.

In a fascinatingly horrible way, I learned to hate darkness.


*Decision*

"We have decided, Hiashi, and this time it must be done. Your two daughters must spar and the loser sealed and moved to the Branch House. You might have gone soft, but the Hyuuga cannot fall because of your shortcomings."

He did not sigh (it was not a habit becoming of a Hyuuga), but his lips thinned slightly, which was more than enough reaction for anyone who understood the mystery that was the Hyuuga body language.

It didn't matter which of his daughters won. The Ancient and Noble Clan of Hyuuga was doomed.


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe more like poetry, but I'll post it anyway.

*Promt: Darkness*

_Come, sleep come,
hopefully with no dreams tonight.
No dreams about horror, sacrifice, bloodshed,
no death this night.
Come sleep come,
with the blessed darkness of nothing.
No laughter, sunny hills or gaudy ball.
Only darkness and oblivion…_


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 30, 2009)

Drabble that is more mature then rating therefore spoiler tagged, as heads up. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The hands come around her waist and she leans back, her legs stilling in her swing_thudthud_ motion. Hands rose up into her hair, pulling through, tilting her head to the side and warm breath hit her neck. 

“Sa-Sasuke,” she’d moan and there would be a grunt in response.

He’d leave after they made love (lovefuckscrewedeachotherover_again_), he always did. Nor did she want him to stay, neither of them had the excuse really anyway. He was a missing-nin after all. She was still loyal. It wasn’t lust nor was it love, it wasn’t anything. Just meetings and leavings and comings and goings.

Pass the time. 




Its going in a a bigger fic, bit I think I might edit it, so I thought to post it in its pure form somewhere, just cause I really love it.


----------



## Silenius (Feb 11, 2009)

Hardly original, I guess, but here I go.

*Prompt: Tools*

_Shinobi are always to be bound to their master's shadow, swords to be unsheathed only at their lord's bidding.  Should a thought cross their mind, it shall not be their own, unless regarding the most basic survival (and only when the lord's will cannot be achieved without such).  Shinobi have no comrades, only counterparts, and should one fall behind, it is discarded and forgotten.  A kunai that has lost its balance will not be thrown nor retrieved.  So, too, a Shinobi that cannot, or will not, accomplish its mission first and foremost shall be abandoned.  For, like kunai or shuriken, they are but tools._


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

Prompt: *Control*


_The world of shinobi is a pyramid under one blood-red-eye despite this orange mask and the games I play.  I have waited longer than the lives of my descendants for the time to hold in my hand the policies, ninjutsu, the chakra, and even the nine terrors that rove this place. These helpless fools are all slaves to them, and soon they will be slaves unto to me. Things will return to the natural order; master will be master again, and slave will be slave. This world belongs to Uchiha, and I am their king. Now leave me until I have called for you. _







Prompt: *Tools*

_“Sir, I have brought news from Amegakure.”

“Yes, and what is it?”

“We are victorious.”

“I see. Casualties, damages?”

The messenger, with his knees still bent, pulled out a scroll and unfurled it. 

“Let me see. It took approximately 400 kunai, 200 sealing scrolls, 100 jars of black powder. We used 50 crates of medicine; 100 carts; tons and tons of wood, stone, and steel; tons of grain, clay pots, and rice; hundreds of tents, shuriken, and clay. We used several acres of land.

 “Let me just roll this out. Alright, we lost 300 units of livestock,…50 jonin,  370 chuunin, and 15 genin.”

“…And you say this was a victory?”

“Yes sir.”_


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 19, 2009)

*God*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_I could feel his blood flow down past my wrist and nothing else. The shock was there, I didn't know what to feel. Yahiko knew what to do, he always did, but his last words were disturbing. The messiah? He was forfeiting his dream to me, to be god. Yahiko didn't deserve this, to die with dreams unfulfilled. But those men up there, they certainly did. Konan looked at me. I could see the terror in her eyes - she must have seen the sanity leave mine as I thrust my hands towards the ground. How ironic. It would be a god who hates the world that would save it while a God who loves the world leaves it to rot._




*Felt*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_In the split moment that he saw his grandmother's fingers tacitly twitch it happened. He felt. He didn't know what. It had been so long. Fear? No, what could he be afraid of, he had conquered death as well as humanity in his quest for immortality. Hurt? It was true that his Nana's actions were treacherous, she may have been the only person to have truly loved him in his life, but that wasn't it either. He vaguely perceived blades running through his body, piercing his heart, and he realized what it was he was feeling. He felt relief. He could bleed. He could die. He was still human. His Nana could know that._




*Coil*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_The child smirking before him wasn't arrogant, but he wasn't modest either. He didn't know what pained him more - the stub that once conjoined his forearm and hand or his pride. He looked at the eyes that he envied once more despite the risks. They were beautiful, they were calm, and they housed such serene power - it was intoxicating. He glanced at Sasori who watched him through lifeless eyes. He could sense the puppeteer's perverse bemusement and it enraged him. He would leave Akatsuki today. He would coil for now and strike out with a fury. It was time to shed his skin once more._


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 15, 2009)

Reviving this thread. It looks very interesting.

Prompt: *White*

The fan had adorned practically everything he owned once. Even now, it?s still stitched proudly on each of his shirts. Every day he wears it, and people know what it marks him as. The best of the best. An Uchiha.

Some say that the fan is red and white. Sasuke wonders if this is true. Maybe it didn?t always have that stain of red. Maybe it was pure once, just untainted white. 

Sometimes though, he wonders if it matters what it looked like in the past. Either way, the fan?s appearance now is the same. Whether the white was stained by red or it was always that way, the fan still contains both colors in the present. It?s impure. Tainted.

Just like him.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jun 5, 2010)

Prompt: *Change
*
Growth was necessary. It gave him more power, more strength, more maturity. If he'd remained the same clueless brat he'd been at the Academy, he never would have been able to stand against Gaara or Neji, not to mention his more recent opponents like Pain.

No, Naruto understood why change was necessary. He understood why it could be a good thing.

Sometimes though, it hurt.

Sometimes it was painful to look around and realize that Sasuke was no longer beside him. To remember that he'd never catch Jiraiya peeping at the bathhouse again. To look at all his friends and see that they weren't genin anymore, but chuunin and even jounin. They were growing up.

And sometimes he missed the days when a bowl of Ichiraku ramen with Iruka-sensei made everything better. Sometimes he wished to return to those simpler, happier times.

The future could be hard to face.


----------



## PoisnousPixie (Jun 17, 2010)

I fail at word limits... it's somewhere close to 200, though? 


*Spoiler*: _ Quick Shino/Ten_ 



The thing she loved most about him, was that unlike most Shinobi, his skin was pale and milky, and oddly smooth. This came from his wardrobe, and lack of physical fighting. He was a long distance fighter who pretty rarely actually had to use weapons. 

Despite this, she knew he was more than capable of holding his own in hand-to-hand combat. She knew it when she felt his strong, large hands cupped her face, or held her own battle hardened hands. She knew when she ran her fingers along the pale expanse of his chest and flat stomach, when she pressed her full lips against his own ones. 

And it was most obvious, just how dangerous he was, when he spoke, his voice like rich chocolate, deep and rough. His words cryptic and filled with only the most important facts. 

Just as much as she knew he was dangerous, she knew he was the only one who could keep hold of her. Not just her body, and respect, but her heart as well. 

She knew she loved him, not from his deep voice, or the beauty she saw that no one else did, but also by the small gestures and words he gave her. Sweet, and simple, and as blunt and obvious as she herself often was.


----------



## woshimeinv (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, this is great article. I have blog and I thanks to say you thanks. Regards!


----------



## Koi (Jul 4, 2010)

Someone necro'd the hell out of this thread but it seems really fun.  I want to write one now, and hopefully we can keep it a live again.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 19, 2010)

Prompt: Ramen.

The rain was hard on his face. He entered The Ichiraku Ramen Bar. He ordered a bowl and sat down. The smells only increased his hunger. His order came up and he grabbed the bowl. "Thanks" he said. It tasted as good as he remembered, and the heat warmed him up considerably. It was so good in fact, he almost wept when he finished. He paid his bill and stared out the window. The rain was coming down harder then before. He almost stepped outside. "Naruto." Said Teuchi "Stay and have another, on the house." Naruto smiled "Sure, why not."


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll try this!

*Prompt - Eyes*

_Those golden eyes always made Sasuke shiver when he least wanted to, although he had to grin and bear it. He had to stare into that serpentine gaze every time he and Orochimaru trained. Every time they discussed techniques, those eyes would widen in anticipation or narrow in frustration. He never could tell exactly what they said, but when he looked at them now, he could see exactly what they said: "Why? I taught you all I know, imprinted upon you all of my desires, and this is my repayment?". Even as they spoke those words, the light in them sputtered out, the former Serpent King usurped by his student. _

*Prompt - Heart*

_Ulquiorra could never understand what having a heart meant. True, he didn't know much about it, but that didn't mean he couldn't question its existence. Perhaps it was there, buried so deep down that he couldn't hear it beating, even though there was a gaping hole in his chest where it should be, the mark of where his Chain of Fate once was embedded. Maybe he didn't want to hear it, to hear it and be reminded of what he once had and what it had done to him._ 

*Prompt - Fear*

_Ciel Phantomhive had certainly known fear, having summoned a Demon straight from the pits of hell to do his bidding. When he slept, he dreamed of fire, of the flames that consumed his home and family, leaving only him in their place to bear the burden of their passing. He shivered when he thought of the shadows that crept upon him, and only a pair of ruby eyes that kept them at bay. He cried out when those fears suddenly became real, when his heart raced as he was a breath away from Death, the Grim Reaper smirking with a shark-toothed grin and a bloody chainsaw in his hands. _

What do you guys think of those? The first one is Naruto, the second is Bleach, and the third is Kuroshitsuji.


----------



## SharinganSoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Prompt - *Loneliness*

_The warmth of human emotion… It slips through my hands akin to sand through my fingers. Love, compassion, acceptance, they have all escaped my grasp. Where can I turn to? The only nutrient I was raised on? The fear and hate that nourished my very existence, that made me who I am today? I see no other path, for I have no one to guide me. I am all alone, as it always has been. As for this sand, it shields only my flesh, for I have no soul to protect. Or rather, no desire to protect it. _


----------



## narutoqueen (May 23, 2012)

*Prompt: Fear*

His heart was racing. His hands were shaking. He was drenched in a cold sweat. All because of her.

He was Kakashi Hatake, the Mirror Ninja. The man who had mastered over one thousand jutsu. He had seen his comrades die, one by one. Yet he had never felt something like this. He thought he had numbed himself from emotion. She had proved that false. 

It was a fear that had overcome him. A fear that he was not good enough for her. A fear of rejection by the only person able to break through the barriers of his heart.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember years and years and years ago when this was like a live journal contest community<3 we should bring it back... But to add that edge of fun to it. Someone should put out a prompt... then give a week for entries... then that person who threw out the prompt should pick the winner from that weeks entry. The winner then decides the next prompt etc etc... And winning posts can go on the front post for poops and giggles.


----------



## emili (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't have a livejournal account 
*
Prompt - Loneliness
*
He stands there, a wretched boy, dark-haired and dark-eyed; and if you ask me, also rather dark-hearted. Not a cruel one, by any means, but I've never once seen him laugh or grin. A smirk or small smile here and there for sure, but if you look closely, you can tell it doesn't really reach those eyes of his. They're hard and cold, almost like coal, black depths unsuitable for a twelve-year-old. The moment I saw him I knew he was troubled—I didn't need both of my eyes uncovered for that.


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait what? I highly doubt you need a livejournal account, I'm here without that as well. I think LilMissAnko meant back when livejournal was like Facebook...

As for your writing, I really liked it! ^^


----------



## LilMissAnko (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Yea that's exactly what I meant Lucy Elfienlied( ps. great anime  ) and Emili  your drabble is beautiful!  Kakashi to Sauce?  I likes it. I'll answer your prompt with an edit in a bit. Sorry I'm so late guess I should subscribe to this thread!

I'm late and I don't wanna double post! but someone will find this eventually... I was literally falling asleep and it came to me! 
No offense to shippers! Like true love songs can be non romantic,  this can be taken as a drabble about the changing love of a friendship or losing a romantic love!
*
--- 3/11---Prompt - Loneliness*

_Her feet couldn’t carry her fast enough. 
Beneath the leather of her gloves, taught in the winter air, the pain of one thousand clumsy pricks screamed in remorse at their sacrifice, unwrapped, abandoned, before his window. 
More than the way he gripped her hand, 
more than the way he kissed her, 
more than his body pressed against her, skin embroidered in swirls of inky blue hair; it was his disregard of her chakra that set a biting deep freeze to her bones.  
When her first love fled, she knew loneliness. 
Now she knew something worse, 

                                   the truth of being 





                                              alone




_


----------

